

Where is HackCo? - A startup idea that leverages the part-time hacker community - cera
http://cera.us/2009/09/02/where-is-hackco/

======
puredemo
Well, for starters, I'm not quite sure you would want to call it HackCo. The
typical client is not going to have a good conversation with their director
about hiring a company that calls themselves HackCo. The perception of the
term "hackers" for most people still describes the cracking community, as
inaccurate as that is.

That being said, there are a more than a few programming guilds around that
are available for contract work. For instance, look at all the teams on
eLance. They may not all be open-source but I'm sure quite many are.

